
DigitalOcean launched managed PostgreSQL - markoa
https://blog.digitalocean.com/announcing-managed-databases-for-postgresql/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19162729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19162729).

